# Emma Raducanu



## Slime (Sep 11, 2021)

I've just been told that tonight's final is now to be shown live on C4.
Programme starts at 8.00pm, match starts 9.00pm.
Most of you probably already know, but just in case someone doesn't.


----------



## Slime (Sep 11, 2021)

But on my telly there's no audio.  


................ and now there is, then isn't, but now is!


----------



## ColchesterFC (Sep 11, 2021)

Slime said:



			But on my telly there's no audio.  


................ and now there is, then isn't, but now is!
		
Click to expand...

It's fine on mine, so far.


----------



## fundy (Sep 11, 2021)

Slime said:



			But on my telly there's no audio.  


................ and now there is, then isn't, but now is!
		
Click to expand...


best way to watch most sport these days 

would happily pay extra for a crowd noise, no commentator version of sky sports/bt sport


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 11, 2021)

Slime said:



			But on my telly there's no audio.  


................ and now there is, then isn't, but now is!
		
Click to expand...

Standard Amazon Prime Video for live events


----------



## GG26 (Sep 11, 2021)

I’ll be watching.  Great for British tennis and I had £5 e/w on her at 80/1 once she made the main draw.


----------



## Imurg (Sep 11, 2021)

GG26 said:



			I’ll be watching.  Great for British tennis and I had £5 e/w on her at 80/1 once she made the main draw.
		
Click to expand...

New driver in the bag soon then Mike..?


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 11, 2021)

National anthems are cringeworthy at the best of times but what is with the American obsession with changing it every bloody time?!


----------



## harpo_72 (Sep 11, 2021)

Can’t stand fill, but hoping she wins last 2 teenagers was Williams and Hingis , I think and they both had good careers!


----------



## ger147 (Sep 11, 2021)

harpo_72 said:



			Can’t stand fill, but hoping she wins last 2 teenagers was Williams and Hingis , I think and they both had good careers!
		
Click to expand...

Sharapova won as a teenager after Williams, beating Williams in the final at Wimbledon.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Sep 11, 2021)

Just seen that the other girl has beaten 3 of the top 5 seeds on her way to the final. Fingers crossed for a cracking match. And by that I mean a comfortable win for Raducanu.


----------



## harpo_72 (Sep 11, 2021)

ColchesterFC said:



			Just seen that the other girl has beaten 3 of the top 5 seeds on her way to the final. Fingers crossed for a cracking match. And by that I mean a comfortable win for Raducanu.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah she has knocked the big numbers out, but I don’t think the women’s seeds are far away from each other. So you struggle to predict it.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Sep 11, 2021)

Nice to watch some women's tennis without all the grunting.


----------



## fundy (Sep 11, 2021)

ColchesterFC said:



			Nice to watch some women's tennis without all the grunting.
		
Click to expand...


Tennis on mute and the proms on here  Cant say its a combination Ive ever tried before lol


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 11, 2021)

ColchesterFC said:



			Nice to watch some women's tennis without all the grunting.
		
Click to expand...

 Raducanu is grunting very loudly every shot.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Sep 11, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			Raducanu is grunting very loudly every shot.
		
Click to expand...

I hadn't even noticed. On my TV any sound she's making is much quieter than the sound of the racket hitting the ball.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 11, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			Raducanu is grunting very loudly every shot.
		
Click to expand...

No she’s not.


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 11, 2021)

Pin-seeker said:



			No she’s not.
		
Click to expand...

She really is! Turn your volume up!


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 11, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			She really is! Turn your volume up!
		
Click to expand...

I have,it just makes the sound of the ball coming off the racket louder 😂

Imagine how much Nike & adidas are willing to spend to get her signed up.


----------



## Slime (Sep 11, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			Raducanu is *grunting very loudly every shot*.
		
Click to expand...

No she isn't ................... not on my telly.


----------



## harpo_72 (Sep 11, 2021)

She is, but the mike or it’s actually quieter than others is making it acceptable.. I cannot stand it, it’s why I don’t bother with women’s tennis.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Sep 11, 2021)

harpo_72 said:



			She is, but the mike or it’s actually quieter than others is making it acceptable.. I cannot stand it, it’s why I don’t bother with women’s tennis.
		
Click to expand...

But if it's the mic why is the sound of the racket hitting the ball so much louder?


----------



## Slime (Sep 11, 2021)

ColchesterFC said:



			But if it's the mic why is the sound of the racket hitting the ball so much louder?
		
Click to expand...


Because the 'grunting' is not very loud ............................ ssssshhhhh.


----------



## ger147 (Sep 11, 2021)

It's now put up ir shut up time in the first set. Let's see who plays the best when it counts the most.


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 11, 2021)

Every single serve from the top end sounds like a let to me. There’s a weird second noise after every serve.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Sep 11, 2021)

I guess it's going to have to be MoTD on the laptop tonight. I'm not turning the tennis off.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Sep 11, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			Every single serve from the top end sounds like a let to me. There’s a weird second noise after every serve.
		
Click to expand...

I thought that as well. A strange click as it passes the net as if it's clipped the top of the net.


----------



## ger147 (Sep 11, 2021)

Great first set from both players, both of them going for everything.

Nice to see Raducanu taking her chance when it came to wrap up that set, deffo went up a gear in that final game.


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 11, 2021)

ColchesterFC said:



			I thought that as well. A strange click as it passes the net as if it's clipped the top of the net.
		
Click to expand...

Glad I’m not just going mad. Presumably the net mic is just super sensitive and picking up the passing ball.


----------



## harpo_72 (Sep 11, 2021)

ColchesterFC said:



			But if it's the mic why is the sound of the racket hitting the ball so much louder?
		
Click to expand...

May be their is some frequency modulation and your getting an enhanced racket noise. But like others are saying it sound like net cord as well .. I wonder if that is a by product? 
Dunno,  acoustics is not my main engineering topic though I just have had some dealings with some very knowledgeable people.


----------



## harpo_72 (Sep 11, 2021)

Ah it could be an echo the net noise


----------



## Slime (Sep 11, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			Every single serve from the top end sounds like a let to me. There’s a weird second noise after every serve.
		
Click to expand...

I'm getting that, too. Very strange.


----------



## Slime (Sep 11, 2021)

She's looking good right now.
Go Emma.


----------



## upsidedown (Sep 11, 2021)

Been some fabulous tennis


----------



## Slime (Sep 11, 2021)

Best womens' match I've seen for a long time.
In fact, best match I've seen for a long time!


----------



## RichA (Sep 11, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			Every single serve from the top end sounds like a let to me. There’s a weird second noise after every serve.
		
Click to expand...

It's the sound of the server landing after their serve. It's taken me 90 minutes to figure that out.


----------



## Dando (Sep 11, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			Every single serve from the top end sounds like a let to me. There’s a weird second noise after every serve.
		
Click to expand...

Glad it’s not just me


----------



## Slime (Sep 11, 2021)

Fernandez's face seems very loose in the slow motion shots.


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 11, 2021)

Slime said:



			Fernandez's face seems very loose in the slow motion shots.
		
Click to expand...

Very whiny now, almost as if Raducanu is faking a bleeding leg.


----------



## Slime (Sep 11, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			Very whiny now, almost as if Raducanu is faking a bleeding leg.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, she's not coming across very well.


----------



## Dando (Sep 11, 2021)

Slime said:



			Yeah, she's not coming across very well.
		
Click to expand...

the mother and sister look like knobs as well


----------



## fundy (Sep 11, 2021)

Brilliant simply Brilliant


----------



## Slime (Sep 11, 2021)

BOOOOOOOOOOOM !!!!!!!


----------



## harpo_72 (Sep 11, 2021)

Dammit that was good


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 11, 2021)

Hey, I didn’t jinx it.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Sep 11, 2021)

And that's how you finish off a match to win your first grand slam. Awesome performance.


----------



## Dando (Sep 11, 2021)

Wow.
What a performance


----------



## Slime (Sep 11, 2021)

A global superstar is born.


----------



## fundy (Sep 11, 2021)

Its Tom Daley I feel sorry for, hed already made a spot on the mantlepiece for the SPOTY trophy lol


----------



## ColchesterFC (Sep 11, 2021)

fundy said:



			Its Tom Daley I feel sorry for, hed already made a spot on the mantlepiece for the SPOTY trophy lol
		
Click to expand...

Was just about to post something similar. No point even having nominations for SPOTY this year. Just have an hour and a half of sports highlights and then give her the trophy.


----------



## ger147 (Sep 11, 2021)

Delighted for Emma Raducanu. You can't learn how to win, you have to have the bottle when the opportunity arrives and she passed the bottle test.

Great win, and nothing to be ashamed of for her opponent, she played great too.


----------



## harpo_72 (Sep 11, 2021)

I dunno why the other girl got herself so worked up by the blood , if the rules state she needs treatment then that’s it.


----------



## pokerjoke (Sep 11, 2021)

Unbelievable performance and a smile to light up any tennis match.
Life changing, good luck to her


----------



## IanM (Sep 11, 2021)

Watch a match.  What a girl!


----------



## srixon 1 (Sep 11, 2021)

Brilliant.


----------



## backwoodsman (Sep 11, 2021)

Dont watch much tennis as I generally find it boring. But that performance may have just changed my opinion. Well done gal !


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Sep 11, 2021)

Andy who??


----------



## fundy (Sep 11, 2021)

Pretty sure Piers Morgan will be taking more than his normal share of abuse tonight too, always pleasing


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 11, 2021)

Great win - 👏👏

Amazing when some wannabe called her weak minded a couple months ago


----------



## spongebob59 (Sep 11, 2021)

Brilliànt but why do the yanks have to present the cheque and mention the prize money before the trophy 😡


----------



## srixon 1 (Sep 11, 2021)

I watched on channel 4 (although I have Prime) and it was great to not see any adverts during the match.


----------



## BiMGuy (Sep 11, 2021)

spongebob59 said:



			Brilliànt but why do the yanks have to present the cheque and mention the prize money before the trophy 😡
		
Click to expand...

Got to mention the sponsor.


----------



## chrisd (Sep 11, 2021)

Absolutely fantastic!


----------



## Fade and Die (Sep 11, 2021)

spongebob59 said:



			Brilliànt but why do the yanks have to present the cheque and mention the prize money before the trophy 😡
		
Click to expand...

Because they are tacky. I also thought when Fernandez started going on about 9/11 at the end of her interview that was unnecessary.

Btw £2.5Mil!! 😍😍 (hope she thanked Billie Jean)


----------



## Papas1982 (Sep 12, 2021)

Cracking final that. 

I don't have a shred of "pride" over 
Her win, albeit she wouldn't sound out of place in downton abbey, but it's just great tennis seem to have some new superstars.


----------



## GG26 (Sep 12, 2021)

Wow, it’s still hard to take in.  Watched the last few rounds and that’s the first time she’s had to dig deep and she was up to it.  Stepped up her game at the vital points like champions do.


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 12, 2021)

Two words.
Get in!


----------



## CliveW (Sep 12, 2021)

Fade and Die said:



			Because they are tacky. I also thought when Fernandez started going on about 9/11 at the end of her interview that was unnecessary.

Btw £2.5Mil!! 😍😍 (hope she thanked Billie Jean)
		
Click to expand...


$2.5 Million (£1.81 million)


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 12, 2021)

Stato alert 😬


----------



## Voyager EMH (Sep 12, 2021)

"...and this year's BBC Sports Personality Of The Year is..."

EDIT: Just had a look on oddschecker. Bit of a one-horse race now. More tears of joy in 3 months time.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 12, 2021)

Guess she is staying British at the moment 😁😉


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 12, 2021)

A much used word but apt here - awesome...

Simply awesome!


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 12, 2021)

Fantastic match. 
When Fernandez broke serve in the 2nd set I was worried that Emma might start to crumble, but she held it together well and gave the perfect response.
Shame that the injury situation put a question mark over Fernandez's attitude, the only cloud on an otherwise brilliant sporting event.
Oh, and didn't her Mum love the camera????


----------



## IanM (Sep 12, 2021)

Apart from the blood pouring down here leg, it was clearly a made up injury!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 12, 2021)

Slime said:



			I'm getting that, too. Very strange.
		
Click to expand...

Wasn’t it. There didnt seem to be that much difference in the ‘click’ we were hearing than when a net chord _was_ called. I guessed it was the toe of the servers shoe scraping the court as she landed moving forward.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 12, 2021)

..and loads of delight and pride in her winning in the SILH household.


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 12, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Wasn’t it. There didnt seem to be that much difference in the ‘click’ we were hearing than when a net chord _was_ called. I guessed it was the toe of the servers shoe scraping the court as she landed moving forward.
		
Click to expand...

It threw me almost every time I heard it. Kept expecting to hear the umpires call.


----------



## Crazyface (Sep 12, 2021)

I watched it on my phone at a party I was at. I couldn't believe no one was interested enough to watch it! The girl was awesome. She handled the mounting pressure from the crowd who seemed to be in favor (see what I did there?) of the Canadian. To have the confidence to do running smashes as she came into the net on short returns was fantastic, despite me saying "LET IT BOUNCE!!!!!!!" And a proper winning smile to boot. 

Brilliant!


----------



## 4LEX (Sep 12, 2021)

Big tennis fan and so much credit for the way she bounced back from the panic attack at Wimbledon and the unjust stick. This is one of the greatest achievments in British sport. To come through qualifying and win a Grand Slam at 18 without dropping a set is ridiculous


----------



## Crumplezone (Sep 12, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Guess she is staying British at the moment 😁😉
		
Click to expand...


As she has lived in Britain since she was 2, I would say so. Why even mention it?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 12, 2021)

Crumplezone said:



			As she has lived in Britain since she was 2, I would say so. Why even mention it?
		
Click to expand...

I’m guessing you weren’t around for the whole Murray wins he is British and loses he is scottish jokes then 👍


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 12, 2021)

4LEX said:



			Big tennis fan and so much credit for the way she bounced back from the panic attack at Wimbledon and the unjust stick. This is one of the greatest achievments in British sport. To come through qualifying and win a Grand Slam at 18 without dropping a set is ridiculous 

Click to expand...

…and not a single tie break 😳


----------



## BiMGuy (Sep 12, 2021)

Crumplezone said:



			As she has lived in Britain since she was 2, I would say so. Why even mention it?
		
Click to expand...

Doesn't seem to matter to sime people. 

I think she encapsulates Britishnes perfectly. Born in another country to parents from two other countries. But she flies the British flag. 
That is what this country is all about.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 12, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			Doesn't seem to matter to sime people.

I think she encapsulates Britishnes perfectly. Born in another country to parents from two other countries. But she flies the British flag.
That is what this country is all about.
		
Click to expand...

It’s a joke - stand down


----------



## BiMGuy (Sep 12, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			It’s a joke - stand down
		
Click to expand...

Wasn't referring to you. But sorry if you think I was having a go 😊


----------



## Crumplezone (Sep 12, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I’m guessing you weren’t around for the whole Murray wins he is British and loses he is scottish jokes then 👍
		
Click to expand...

Guess I wasn't. Sorry, I suppose I've got too used to people having a go at successful sports people because of their origins or skin colour. I accept that clearly wasn't the case here.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Sep 12, 2021)

How many matches without losing a set?

I know the answer, I just like hearing it or seeing it in print.


----------



## Golfmmad (Sep 12, 2021)

IanM said:



			Apart from the blood pouring down here leg, it was clearly a made up injury!  

Click to expand...

A made up injury! Rubbish!
If a player has an injury that's bleeding, it must be treated, simple as that.


----------



## HampshireHog (Sep 12, 2021)

Golfmmad said:



			A made up injury! Rubbish!
If a player has an injury that's bleeding, it must be treated, simple as that.
		
Click to expand...

Suggest you consider the use of the smiley & the poster signature😁


----------



## IanM (Sep 12, 2021)

Golfmmad said:



			A made up injury! Rubbish!
If a player has an injury that's bleeding, it must be treated, simple as that.
		
Click to expand...

no kidding!  I was joking.  I thought the bit about “blood pouring down her leg” might have made that clear.  Apparently not


----------



## Mudball (Sep 13, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			Doesn't seem to matter to sime people.

I think she encapsulates Britishnes perfectly. Born in another country to parents from two other countries. But she flies the British flag.
That is what this country is all about.
		
Click to expand...

.. not just that.. she speaks perfect mandarin  
https://www.independent.co.uk/tv/sport/emma-raducanu-mandarin-us-open-v45d7237b 


We need to celebrate multi-cultural Britain and the heritage of everyone. Most (hate the word) 'migrants' are British and also proud of their ancestry, migrant stories, struggles and contributions to Britain. 

Emma has been brilliant.. the tennis was outstanding.. and what a beautiful smile.      Like Andy Murray, she will be 'British when she wins, Canadian when she loses'.  For an even narrower part of the populations, she will always been a 'migrant'.

Come  on Britain  ... she is one of us.


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 13, 2021)

I wonder how many people on here would be saying what a wonderful smile someone had if a Briton had just won the men’s final. Cringe.


----------



## D-S (Sep 13, 2021)

Quite a decent swing too……..


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1436948109859463173


----------



## Fade and Die (Sep 13, 2021)

No doubt someone from The Sun has already been through every tweet she has ever posted just in case there is some dirt to dish. ☹️


----------



## Voyager EMH (Sep 13, 2021)

D-S said:



			Quite a decent swing too……..


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1436948109859463173

Click to expand...

Very good.
Lovely smooth and controlled backswing and good position at the top.
Downswing goes a bit wrong to end up with a big cut at the ball, but still controlled and not swinging off her feet.
The coordination and timing are there.
Not heard anything about her golf. Don't know what she plays 18 holes to, if at all.
If a coach could just tweak that downswing, I see a low single figure golfer there.
Oh, a quiet word about suitable clothing for golf, maybe. No, I'm wrong, don't care about that on the range.
Now I'm just going to have one more look at that swing before tea.


----------



## IanM (Sep 13, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			I wonder how many people on here would be saying what a wonderful smile someone had if a Briton had just won the men’s final. Cringe.
		
Click to expand...

You're not wrong, but my wife's golf budies said much worse about Freddie Couples!


----------



## ColchesterFC (Sep 13, 2021)




----------



## Imurg (Sep 13, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1437029209428398081


----------



## bobmac (Sep 20, 2021)

A superstar is born, she's everywhere


----------



## Mudball (Sep 20, 2021)

bobmac said:



			A superstar is born, she's everywhere  

Click to expand...

A wonderful analysis .. 

The following has been posted on LinkedIn by Guido Gianasso, Professor of Leadership at HEC.
*EMMA RADUCANU AND THE ILLUSION OF NATIONS*
_
A new tennis champion has emerged. It is fascinating to observe the dynamics taking place around this young lady.
Emma's father is Romanian. Her name is Romanian and she speaks Romanian fluently. Hence she is considered Romanian by millions of Romanians. But Emma has actually never lived in Romania.
Emma's mother is Chinese. She speaks fluent Chinese, as a recent video available on YouTube shows. Hence she is considered a Chinese hero by millions of Chinese, who seem to forget that the PRC discourages international marriages.
Emma was born in Canada but has lived most of her life and trained in the UK. Hence she is considered British by most Britons and was publicly congratulated by the Queen. But the British public that now celebrates her success is the same that voted Brexit with the very objective to make it difficult for East Europeans such as Emma and her father to live in the UK.

The reality is that Emma is *not *Romanian, Chinese or British. She is much more. She is the outstanding result of the combination of Romanian talent, Chinese work ethics and British openness and sport infrastructure.
At a time when many countries are going back to very ethnocentric models and policies, Emma is the best evidence that National identities are fading and we must embrace a geocentric mindset. Emma Raducanu is the future of mankind._


----------



## IanM (Sep 20, 2021)

Oh dear, the Federalists are now in to tennis... he is right of course about the illogical nature of borders, if not about xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx (censored by the Forum No Politics rule.)  Lets just say that you can still have cooperation, respect, migration and trade, without offshoring your government!  

Note: I said "illogical" - not unnecessary


----------



## bobmac (Sep 20, 2021)

He was doing so well till he made it political.  
All I saw was a young girl achieve a young lifelong ambition to win a biggy.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Sep 20, 2021)

Does she have a dog?
Has she ever owned a dog?
Is she intending to get a dog?
I just can't seem to find out the important stuff.


----------



## Mudball (Sep 20, 2021)

bobmac said:



			He was doing so well till he made it political.  
All I saw was a young girl achieve a young lifelong ambition to win a biggy.
		
Click to expand...

Try not to read it as a political post… it is saying we are all above this … we are global…


----------



## D-S (Sep 20, 2021)

Mudball said:



			Try not to read it as a political post… it is saying we are all above this … we are global…
		
Click to expand...

Shame though, I used to like the World Cup, Euros, the Ryder and Solheim Cups, the 6 Nations etc.etc.


----------



## Mudball (Sep 20, 2021)

D-S said:



			Shame though, I used to like the World Cup, Euros, the Ryder and Solheim Cups, the 6 Nations etc.etc.
		
Click to expand...

Good point..  we may have to adapt the ways of the Yanks ... They have an MLB "World Series"  that seems to feature Chicago v New York..  never a team from outside..


----------



## bobmac (Sep 20, 2021)

Mudball said:



			Good point..  we may have to adapt the ways of the Yanks ... They have an MLB "World Series"  that seems to feature Chicago v New York..  never a team from outside..
		
Click to expand...

It's like Mr Universe is always won by someone from our planet. Rigged


----------



## Mudball (Sep 20, 2021)

bobmac said:



			It's like Mr Universe is always won by someone from our planet. Rigged
		
Click to expand...

Lol… Musk is trying to fix it.. stay tuned


----------



## theoneandonly (Aug 31, 2022)

Seems like she's just a one hit wonder after all the hype.


----------



## nickjdavis (Aug 31, 2022)

theoneandonly said:



			Seems like she's just a one hit wonder after all the hype.
		
Click to expand...

A season of injuries hasn't done her any favours at all. Not sure she was even favourite to win her first round match.


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 31, 2022)

The blisters she keeps getting on her fingers is a bit worrying, seems to hinder her in a lot of games.
I’m sure she’ll come good soon, she’s too good not to.


----------



## RichA (Aug 31, 2022)

theoneandonly said:



			Seems like she's just a one hit wonder after all the hype.
		
Click to expand...

She is 19 years old.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 31, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			The blisters she keeps getting on her fingers is a bit worrying, seems to hinder her in a lot of games.
I’m sure she’ll come good soon, she’s too good not to.
		
Click to expand...

She's also only 19. That's no age still.

The blisters are an odd one. You would think her hands would have toughened up, same with all tennis players.


----------



## theoneandonly (Aug 31, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			She's also only 19. That's no age still.

The blisters are an odd one. You would think her hands would have toughened up, same with all tennis players.
		
Click to expand...

The likes of Graff and Becker would disagree. She's done nothing since the US open win.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 31, 2022)

As usual with the English media and public, the hype was massively over-the-top. From what I've seen of women's tennis there are no real standout players anymore, everyone's much of a muchness and anyone can win if they have a good week. She just happened to have her good week at the US Open a year ago. It's akin to Danny Willett winning the Masters.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 31, 2022)

theoneandonly said:



			The likes of Graff and Becker would disagree. She's done nothing since the US open win.
		
Click to expand...

No but at 19 she has time to come good again. Maybe she has peaked, but blimey give her a chance.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 31, 2022)

Blimey - if she is a one hit wonder it’s not a bad hit to have is it 

Good to see the standard bashing the young sports stars is alive and well


----------



## Dando (Aug 31, 2022)

She’s had more injuries than Darren Anderton so it’ll take time to get back some form


----------



## KenL (Aug 31, 2022)

theoneandonly said:



			Seems like she's just a one hit wonder after all the hype.
		
Click to expand...

She's won a major, what an achievement for someone so young.
She deserves some respect surety?


----------



## KenL (Aug 31, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			As usual with the English media and public, the hype was massively over-the-top. From what I've seen of women's tennis there are no real standout players anymore, everyone's much of a muchness and anyone can win if they have a good week. She just happened to have her good week at the US Open a year ago. It's akin to Danny Willett winning the Masters.
		
Click to expand...

Perhaps, but at least Emma is likeable.


----------



## srixon 1 (Aug 31, 2022)

A great opportunity to be sponsored by Band Aid😊. I’m sure that she’ll come good again given time.


----------



## 4LEX (Aug 31, 2022)

She got the slam in the bag and was bound to tail off with all the exposure that came with it. Imagine yourself at 18 or 19 and achieving a career dream right away, it's going to take her a few years to bounce back. Some decisions with coaches have been a bit strange but she's got time on her side.


----------



## Swango1980 (Sep 1, 2022)

4LEX said:



			She got the slam in the bag and was bound to tail off with all the exposure that came with it. Imagine yourself at 18 or 19 and achieving a career dream right away, it's going to take her a few years to bounce back. Some decisions with coaches have been a bit strange but she's got time on her side.
		
Click to expand...

Never seemed to bother Martina Hingis. Had she won 7 grand slams before she was 19?

I think age is sometimes to much of an easy excuse. Sometimes it can be harder to do well once you get older to be honest. Carrying more injuries, more negative mentality after being scarred by past experiences, etc. Obviously, way to premature to write her career off. However, also way to premature to just assume she will come good again. No guarantees either way.


----------



## Slime (Sep 1, 2022)

She's British, she's very young and she's a Grand Slam winner.
I'm proud of her ....................... well done Emma.


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 2, 2022)

Why do I keep thinking "Ben Curtis"...???
🤔🤔🤔🤔🤔


----------



## 4LEX (Sep 2, 2022)

Swango1980 said:



			Never seemed to bother Martina Hingis. Had she won 7 grand slams before she was 19?

I think age is sometimes to much of an easy excuse. Sometimes it can be harder to do well once you get older to be honest. Carrying more injuries, more negative mentality after being scarred by past experiences, etc. Obviously, way to premature to write her career off. However, also way to premature to just assume she will come good again. No guarantees either way.
		
Click to expand...

Fair comment, although Hingis was a GOAT level player and her rise happened when there was a vacuum in women's tennis. If Andy Murray had peaked in the early to mid 90's he'd have a dozen slams. 

I'm a huge tennis fan and generally don't expect much from British players. The likes of Watson, Robson and Konta have all under achieved with mentality issues being the key thing. Sure injuries have played a part too.

Emma is different in the sense she has suffered a major meltdown and managed to bounce back within a few months. Her win at Flushing Meadows last year was the greatest achievement in British tennis, IMO. Check her odds before the start of that tournament and to go all the way through without dropping a set is mind boggling.

The exposure and pressure that came with it is bound to have an impact. She'll be back.


----------



## JamesR (Sep 3, 2022)

Smiffy said:



			Why do I keep thinking "Ben Curtis"...???
🤔🤔🤔🤔🤔
		
Click to expand...

4 PGA tour wins, including a Major, and a Ryder Cup in a 9 year spell.
That’d be a good career for many players.


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 3, 2022)

JamesR said:



			4 PGA tour wins, including a Major, and a Ryder Cup in a 9 year spell.
That’d be a good career for many players.
		
Click to expand...

Won the Open on his first appearance in a major in 2003 as a 300/1 outsider and then hardly set the world alight after that....


----------



## JamesR (Sep 3, 2022)

Smiffy said:



			Won the Open on his first appearance in a major in 2003 as a 300/1 outsider and then hardly set the world alight after that....
		
Click to expand...

3 tour wins is more than a lot manage


----------



## Imurg (Sep 3, 2022)

Apart from the big 3 there haven't been many male Slam winners in the last 15+ years...

Emma's doing ok.
Give her time.


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 3, 2022)

JamesR said:



			3 tour wins is more than a lot manage
		
Click to expand...

They were hardly big events though. I think I came second in one of them with 38 points.
He done me on countback goddamit.


----------



## theoneandonly (Oct 5, 2022)

Still 💩
https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/tennis/63131486


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 5, 2022)

theoneandonly said:



			Still 💩
https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/tennis/63131486

Click to expand...


----------



## KenL (Oct 5, 2022)

theoneandonly said:



			Still 💩
https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/tennis/63131486

Click to expand...

What did you achieve as a 19 year old?


----------



## Swango1980 (Oct 5, 2022)

KenL said:



			What did you achieve as a 19 year old?
		
Click to expand...

I'm sure he'd also admit he is rubbish at tennis.

If you are going to use that line, none of us can ever criticise another sportsperson ever again. Harry Maguire will be glad to hear that.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 5, 2022)

Swango1980 said:



			I'm sure he'd also admit he is rubbish at tennis.

If you are going to use that line, none of us can ever criticise another sportsperson ever again. Harry Maguire will be glad to hear that.
		
Click to expand...

But why criticise her at all.  She‘s a young woman who rocketed out of the pack and won a tennis grand slam event…what’s not to like.


----------



## backwoodsman (Oct 5, 2022)

But she's still one of only 27 women who can write "Winner - US Open Tennis" on their CV.


----------



## BiMGuy (Oct 5, 2022)

KenL said:



			What did you achieve as a 19 year old?
		
Click to expand...

Or at whatever age they are now?


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 5, 2022)

Can I just add that I am not criticising her at all.... just wondering if she is going to be another "one hit wonder".


----------



## Swango1980 (Oct 5, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			But why criticise her at all.  She‘s a young woman who rocketed out of the pack and won a tennis grand slam event…what’s not to like.
		
Click to expand...

That is why sport is so popular. The public invest in it, and have opinions. Do you expect they should never express a negative opinion?

Or, is there an age limit? If so, what age does Emma have to be before people comment she isn't very good relative to her peers? Is it just tennis? I'm pretty sure footballers have been criticised at a young age.

No one is saying she was rubbish when she won the US Open. She was fantastic in that. However, since then, it is pretty clear to say her form has been nowhere near that. We are not talking about a brief spell of a tournament or 2, we are talking a considerable period of time. 

If she starts doing well again, I am sure everyone will happily say she has her mojo back. But it is naive to think she is still a great tennis player (relative to her peers) based on her performances


----------



## KenL (Oct 5, 2022)

Smiffy said:



			Can I just add that I am not criticising her at all.... just wondering if she is going to be another "one hit wonder".



Click to expand...

Curtis won other tournaments did he not?


----------



## Imurg (Oct 5, 2022)

Smiffy said:



			Can I just add that I am not criticising her at all.... just wondering if she is going to be another "one hit wonder".



Click to expand...

What if she is..?
Plenty of one hit wonders in every sport and even more No hit wonders....
If she never wins again she's still accomplished more than the majority of professional tennis players let alone members of the public.
I know you're not criticising her but the quality of other people's posts does make you wonder if they realise it says more about them that it does their "prey"...


----------



## BiMGuy (Oct 5, 2022)

Swango1980 said:



			I'm sure he'd also admit he is rubbish at tennis.

If you are going to use that line, none of us can ever criticise another sportsperson ever again. Harry Maguire will be glad to hear that.
		
Click to expand...

She’s not 💩 though is she? Just like Maguire isn’t. 

Criticise an aspect of their performance by all means. But to bluntly say they are 💩 is laughable.


----------



## Neilds (Oct 5, 2022)

I think the problem most people have is that, after her US Open win, she isn't even making an impact in tournaments now.  The amount of times she has lost in the first round, and lost badly, is staggering.  People are expecting, probably quite rightly, that as a Grand Slam winner she should be progressing further in tournaments than she is at the moment.


----------



## Swango1980 (Oct 5, 2022)

BiMGuy said:



			She’s not 💩 though is she? Just like Maguire isn’t. 

Criticise an aspect of their performance by all means. But to bluntly say they are 💩 is laughable.
		
Click to expand...

That was just an expression of highlighting she has been very poor relative to her peers, and her own performance at the US Open. Yes, there are many ways of expressing this, and this poster used a more vulgar, direct method of doing so. Some might use the word rubbish, others use very poor, etc. 

There was a truth to that post, but if the poster wished to get a job as a tennis pundit on BBC then they'd need to find better ways of expressing their views.

Of course neither her or Maguire are rubbish in comparison to the average human being. They are not rubbish in comparison to the average amateur in their sport. But, as we all know, when viewers make these views, it is in comparison to other players who play at the same level. I am happy to say, for example, TAA is a poor defender. However, I am also fully aware he is infinitely better at defending than me.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Oct 5, 2022)

Justin Rose finished 4th in The Open a few days before his 18th birthday.
It took him 14 years to be placed that high in a major again.

I think I'll merely watch and wait with regard to Emma Raducanu and reserve judgement for 15 years. 
Meanwhile, I wish her well.


----------



## Swango1980 (Oct 5, 2022)

Voyager EMH said:



			Justin Rose finished 4th in The Open a few days before his 18th birthday.
It took him 14 years to be placed that high in a major again.

I think I'll merely watch and wait with regard to Emma Raducanu and reserve judgement for 15 years. 
Meanwhile, I wish her well.
		
Click to expand...

And I am sure most of us are delighted he became the player he became.

However, I've also no doubt people called him rubbish when he was missing all those cuts when he turned professional. And, they were right, he was rubbish at that time. And people were rightly disappointed at that time, as he burst on the scene and provided so much hope. 

I'm not sure why people seek to take offense when people say things as they are. I mean, I expect everyone here thinks Emma's performances since her US Open have not been good. In fact, immediately after her US Open win, if everyone was asked to predict her performances over the next year or 2, they would have predicted much better results in general. So, surely no one can deny she has been anything but poor in comparison to what one would predict?


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 5, 2022)

Swango1980 said:



			And I am sure most of us are delighted he became the player he became.

However, I've also no doubt people called him rubbish when he was missing all those cuts when he turned professional. And, they were right, he was rubbish at that time. And people were rightly disappointed at that time, as he burst on the scene and provided so much hope.

I'm not sure why people seek to take offense when people say things as they are. I mean, I expect everyone here thinks Emma's performances since her US Open have not been good. In fact, immediately after her US Open win, if everyone was asked to predict her performances over the next year or 2, they would have predicted much better results in general. So, surely no one can deny she has been anything but poor in comparison to what one would predict?
		
Click to expand...

Agree with you. Call a spade a spade. We obviously hope she can become a top player but she looks a million miles off it now. US Open looking very much like a flash in the pan. As I said earlier, post-Williams sisters women's tennis at the moment looks like anyone can have a good week and snatch a tournament win, which is what she did.


----------



## JamesR (Oct 5, 2022)

Was she rubbish when reaching a semi-final the other week?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 5, 2022)

Swango1980 said:



			And I am sure most of us are delighted he became the player he became.

However, I've also no doubt people called him rubbish when he was missing all those cuts when he turned professional. And, they were right, he was rubbish at that time. And people were rightly disappointed at that time, as he burst on the scene and provided so much hope.

*I'm not sure why people seek to take offense when people say things as they are.* I mean, I expect everyone here thinks Emma's performances since her US Open have not been good. In fact, immediately after her US Open win, if everyone was asked to predict her performances over the next year or 2, they would have predicted much better results in general. So, surely no one can deny she has been anything but poor in comparison to what one would predict?
		
Click to expand...

Probably because it isn't as it is?  Relatively they have played poorly to the standard that they have shown themselves capable of, but to call them rubbish or  is utterly ridiculous; they've reached a standard most if not all on here will never truly comprehend and yet the same people feel qualified to absolutely trash them.  And please don't trot the old "It's only a figure of speech" excuse out; the way some of the comments are made is utterly disrespectful, in the same manner that some people on here who'd  themselves over a putt to win a monthly medal call Rory McIlroy a bottler.  

Edit; too late, you've already trotted out the "It's only a figure of speech" excuse


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 5, 2022)

Always the same when it comes to British sports stars - finding a way to build them up and then when they find success shoot them down 

She is 19 ?!! She has won one of the biggest tournaments in her sport , something that no British lady has done and instead of celebrating her people want to shoot her down

Pathetic but standard for someb


----------



## theoneandonly (Oct 5, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Always the same when it comes to British sports stars - finding a way to build them up and then when they find success shoot them down

She is 19 ?!! She has won one of the biggest tournaments in her sport , something that no British lady has done and instead of celebrating her people want to shoot her down

Pathetic but standard for someb
		
Click to expand...

You'll have to explain why you find it ok to criticize elite footballers but not tennis players.
You on post some absolute bullcrap in football thread largely based on your allegiance to Liverpool but dare say it how it is with radecanu and we're nasty meanies.


----------



## nickjdavis (Oct 5, 2022)

Its not like she lost to a "no-mark"....Kazatkina was the 5th seed.


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 5, 2022)

theoneandonly said:



			You'll have to explain why you find it ok to criticize elite footballers but not tennis players.
You on post some absolute bullcrap in football thread largely based on your allegiance to Liverpool but dare say it how it is with radecanu and we're nasty meanies.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, football is always fair game for some reason. We can all say Emerson Royal is crap for Spurs and nobody bats an eyelid.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 5, 2022)

theoneandonly said:



			You'll have to explain why you find it ok to criticize elite footballers but not tennis players.
You on post some absolute bullcrap in football thread largely based on your allegiance to Liverpool but dare say it how it is with radecanu and we're nasty meanies.
		
Click to expand...

Didn’t think you would be so narrow minded paddy 

But you aren’t being just “critical”



theoneandonly said:



			Still 💩
https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/tennis/63131486

Click to expand...

any time she loses early you just call her 💩 

You said sweet FA the other week when she reached a semi final and no doubt when she does well again you will be mute , but when she loses early you will once again post that she is 💩- there will be zero analysis of her game and why she lost etc


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 5, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Yeah, football is always fair game for some reason. We can all say Emerson Royal is crap for Spurs and nobody bats an eyelid.
		
Click to expand...

One difference is that footballers get full pay whether the are playing or not (and when playing whether or not they look like they can be bothered) or whether they play rubbish or brilliant.  They pocket the dosh whatever.


----------



## theoneandonly (Oct 5, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Didn’t think you would be so narrow minded paddy

But you aren’t being just “critical”



any time she loses early you just call her 💩

You said sweet FA the other week when she reached a semi final and no doubt when she does well again you will be mute , but when she loses early you will once again post that she is 💩- there will be zero analysis of her game and why she lost etc
		
Click to expand...

A semi final is just that.... Do you get a prize for it? If she does well I'm happy to acknowledge that.
Since her US open win she has done the sum of not much at all, no getting away from that. I'm sure she'll eek out a good living from tennis and then QoS, but all this crap about she's only 19 etc is laughable


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 5, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			One difference is that footballers get full pay whether the are playing or not (and when playing whether or not they look like they can be bothered) or whether they play rubbish or brilliant.  They pocket the dosh whatever.
		
Click to expand...

That's not relevant to what people were saying above though? About how we can't criticise people who are clearly much better than us.


----------



## nickjdavis (Oct 5, 2022)

theoneandonly said:



			A semi final is just that.... *Do you get a prize for it?* If she does well I'm happy to acknowledge that.
Since her US open win she has done the sum of not much at all, no getting away from that. I'm sure she'll eek out a good living from tennis and then QoS, but all this crap about she's only 19 etc is laughable
		
Click to expand...

Yes...you get points which help improve your World Ranking which then go to improving your seeding for Tournaments, which means you might end up with an easier draw and not come up against the top seeds early on. This helps you progress to the latter rounds, thereby picking up more ranking points etc etc etc.


----------



## Swango1980 (Oct 5, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			Probably because it isn't as it is?  Relatively they have played poorly to the standard that they have shown themselves capable of, but to call them rubbish or  is utterly ridiculous; they've reached a standard most if not all on here will never truly comprehend and yet the same people feel qualified to absolutely trash them.  And please don't trot the old "It's only a figure of speech" excuse out; the way some of the comments are made is utterly disrespectful, in the same manner that some people on here who'd  themselves over a putt to win a monthly medal call Rory McIlroy a bottler. 

Edit; too late, *you've already trotted out the "It's only a figure of speech" excuse* 

Click to expand...

Of course I need to call that out, and I explained in detail. Otherwise, it appears people like yourself completely ignore the context of how something is said. It should be obvious that when a person is critical of a sports person, they are not comparing that sport person to themselves or some random bloke they know from the pub. You don't get context (at least if it doesn't suit you), and so you use the tiring  " they've reached a standard most if not all on here will never truly comprehend and yet the same people feel qualified to absolutely trash them"

By your own argument, you must never ever be critical of any sport person again, as they are at a level I guess you will never ever comprehend. So, you should never feel qualified to trash any sports person. As I said, look at comments on Harry Maguire, Rashford, Phil Jones, TAA. We could talk about other sports as well. Audley Harrison was a laughing stock, and even Joshua is getting that way to some. However, I bet 99.9999% of those being critical would not want to fight them.

You may not like the way the poster phrased their criticism, and that is fair enough. I'm not going to go back and look through every single one of your posts to determine if you have ever been so harsh in your words on anyone. Maybe you have, maybe you haven't. But, there are plenty of people who do use such crude terminology to describe something that could be put a lot more delicately, but mean the same thing.

Unless you genuinely believe that theoneandonly thinks they are better at tennis than her. If so, ask the question and if they confirm that to be the case, then you can have that debate with them.


----------



## theoneandonly (Oct 5, 2022)

Swango1980 said:



			Of course I need to call that out, and I explained in detail. Otherwise, it appears people like yourself completely ignore the context of how something is said. It should be obvious that when a person is critical of a sports person, they are not comparing that sport person to themselves or some random bloke they know from the pub. You don't get context (at least if it doesn't suit you), and so you use the tiring  " they've reached a standard most if not all on here will never truly comprehend and yet the same people feel qualified to absolutely trash them"

By your own argument, you must never ever be critical of any sport person again, as they are at a level I guess you will never ever comprehend. So, you should never feel qualified to trash any sports person. As I said, look at comments on Harry Maguire, Rashford, Phil Jones, TAA. We could talk about other sports as well. Audley Harrison was a laughing stock, and even Joshua is getting that way to some. However, I bet 99.9999% of those being critical would not want to fight them.

You may not like the way the poster phrased their criticism, and that is fair enough. I'm not going to go back and look through every single one of your posts to determine if you have ever been so harsh in your words on anyone. Maybe you have, maybe you haven't. But, there are plenty of people who do use such crude terminology to describe something that could be put a lot more delicately, but mean the same thing.

*Unless you genuinely believe that theoneandonly thinks they are better at tennis than her. If so, ask the question and if they confirm that to be the case, then you can have that debate with them*.
		
Click to expand...

Going on what I've seen since her big win that may well actually be the case 🤣🤣🤣😅😅


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 5, 2022)

theoneandonly said:



			A semi final is just that.... Do you get a prize for it? If she does well I'm happy to acknowledge that.
Since her US open win she has done the sum of not much at all, no getting away from that. I'm sure she'll eek out a good living from tennis and then QoS, but all this crap about she's only 19 etc is laughable
		
Click to expand...

Again you aren’t being critical though - you offer no critique at all , you don’t mention what the issues are , you just look at the result and then call her 💩

It’s almost as if you are waiting for her to not win so that you can post about it 

At the end of the day she won one of the biggest tournaments in Tennis - that can never be taken away from her , she may not win another but that doesn’t make her 💩


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 5, 2022)

Swango1980 said:



			Of course I need to call that out, and I explained in detail. Otherwise, it appears people like yourself completely ignore the context of how something is said. It should be obvious that when a person is critical of a sports person, they are not comparing that sport person to themselves or some random bloke they know from the pub. You don't get context (at least if it doesn't suit you), and so you use the tiring  " they've reached a standard most if not all on here will never truly comprehend and yet the same people feel qualified to absolutely trash them"

By your own argument, you must never ever be critical of any sport person again, as they are at a level I guess you will never ever comprehend. So, you should never feel qualified to trash any sports person. As I said, look at comments on Harry Maguire, Rashford, Phil Jones, TAA. We could talk about other sports as well. Audley Harrison was a laughing stock, and even Joshua is getting that way to some. However, I bet 99.9999% of those being critical would not want to fight them.

You may not like the way the poster phrased their criticism, and that is fair enough. I'm not going to go back and look through every single one of your posts to determine if you have ever been so harsh in your words on anyone. Maybe you have, maybe you haven't. But, there are plenty of people who do use such crude terminology to describe something that could be put a lot more delicately, but mean the same thing.

Unless you genuinely believe that theoneandonly thinks they are better at tennis than her. If so, ask the question and if they confirm that to be the case, then you can have that debate with them.
		
Click to expand...

If this relates to something theoneandonly said then I won’t have seen it, nor will I be seeing it. 

My point was to answer the boldest section in your response, nothing to do with anyone else.


----------



## theoneandonly (Oct 5, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Again you aren’t being critical though - you offer no critique at all , you don’t mention what the issues are , you just look at the result and then call her 💩

*It’s almost as if you are waiting for her to not win so that you can post about it*

At the end of the day she won one of the biggest tournaments in Tennis - that can never be taken away from her , she may not win another but that doesn’t make her 💩
		
Click to expand...

Go back through the thread and count how many times I have done that Vs how many crap results she's had. 
Then realise as ever you're taking total rubbish.


----------



## Swango1980 (Oct 5, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			If this relates to something theoneandonly said then I won’t have seen it, nor will I be seeing it.

My point was to answer the boldest section in your response, nothing to do with anyone else.
		
Click to expand...

Well then, not sure what you are getting at. As I've said, since the US Open win, she has played well well below most, if not everybody's expectations. Most likely even her own. There are probably millions of ways of expressing that, rubbish is one. If I played really well at golf, and then put in a very lengthy spell of putting in terrible performances, nowhere near my handicap, I would call my own performances rubbish or  . Of course I would, I'd be highly self critical. I think most would agree as well, based on how I and they think I should play. I know many golfers that describe their own performances when they go through bad patches in exactly the same way.

So, if we can use this sort of terminology for ourselves, why not for anyone. Because we are always using these terms to describe performances relative to what are expectations should be. After all, if I shoot scores in golf in the 90's, I'm happy to say I am playing  . It makes no difference that there may be many golfers that would be happy to have a score in the 90's, and certainly plenty of non-golfers that would struggle to hit a ball at all.


----------



## GB72 (Oct 5, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Always the same when it comes to British sports stars - finding a way to build them up and then when they find success shoot them down

She is 19 ?!! She has won one of the biggest tournaments in her sport , something that no British lady has done and instead of celebrating her people want to shoot her down

Pathetic but standard for someb
		
Click to expand...

Whilst I agree with your point in general., I do have some exceptions in this instance.

By her own performance, she has built herself up by way of the excellent US Open win. That, in itself, brings about a certain amount of hype and, quite correctly, expectation. To then follow that with what most will see is a stream of disappointing performances results in negative press and it would not seem unreasonable to question things based on being top of the world and then struggling ever since. If I recall she had shown form and promise before the US Open and the form has dropped considerably since. These things bring about questions from a sporting audience. 

I think age, when it comes to tennis, is a red herring as success is very normal amongst the very young 

I Agree that you cannot take away the win nor that the she has the potential to be tallented but it is perfectly normal to discuss overall attitude and application when someone reaches the top and receives all of the plaudits and the trimmings of fame and fortune that come with it and then their form later drops off a cliff.


----------



## Swango1980 (Oct 5, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Again you aren’t being critical though - you offer no critique at all , you don’t mention what the issues are , you just look at the result and then call her 💩

It’s almost as if you are waiting for her to not win so that you can post about it

At the end of the day she won one of the biggest tournaments in Tennis - that can never be taken away from her , she may not win another but that doesn’t make her 💩
		
Click to expand...

Are you as kind if Man Utd get a bad result, or Harry Maguire has a bad game? Do you go into detail every time to analyse where it went wrong, but for balance discuss what they did well, and what they have achieved in the past? Do you stay away from criticising Southgate as England manager simply based on past results he has achieved as manager?

Or, are you happy to be as critical as you wish to be when it suits. Yet, if others are critical of someone, and you don't agree, suddenly they are simply wrong to do so because they do not provide a full, in depth and balanced analysis every time they wish to do so?


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 5, 2022)

KenL said:



			Curtis won other tournaments did he not?
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, but nothing of note Ken. He won an Open at Cooden a few years ago, done me on countback. If only I hadn't three putted the last...😥😥😥😥


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 5, 2022)

KenL said:



			Curtis won other tournaments did he not?
		
Click to expand...

Won another 3 times on tour including Texas Open , couple of runners up in other majors and won around £15mil - plus Ryder Cup and President Cup


----------



## theoneandonly (Oct 5, 2022)

No shortage of cash for young Emma. Maybe millions of $$ deals have distracted her.


----------



## Baldy Bouncer (Oct 11, 2022)

4th Coach in 15 months


----------



## Swango1980 (Oct 11, 2022)

She is the Chelsea of tennis


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 11, 2022)

Baldy Bouncer said:



			4th Coach in 15 months

Click to expand...

Who, Homer????
😱😱😱😱😱😉


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 11, 2022)

Swango1980 said:



			She is the Chelsea of tennis 

Click to expand...

More Watford surely?


----------



## sunshine (Oct 11, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			She is 19 ?!! She has won one of the biggest tournaments in her sport , something that no British lady has done and instead of celebrating her people want to shoot her down
		
Click to expand...

19! Plenty of athletes peak as teenagers, look at Wayne Rooney. But more so in women’s sports like tennis, which is full of precocious talent. 

If the US Open ends up as her peak, it’s still a fantastic achievement.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Oct 16, 2022)

There is probably something very wrong with me, but every time I hear her name, in my minds eye Vic Reeves turns to camera and in close up says
RA DU CAR NOOO

I’m seeking help 🤭


----------



## Dando (Oct 16, 2022)

PhilTheFragger said:



			There is probably something very wrong with me, but every time I hear her name, in my minds eye Vic Reeves turns to camera and in close up says
RA DU CAR NOOO

I’m seeking help 🤭
		
Click to expand...

I think you’re beyond help mate


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 16, 2022)

Dando said:



			I think you’re beyond help mate
		
Click to expand...

No think about it.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Oct 16, 2022)

Dando said:



			I think you’re beyond help mate
		
Click to expand...




Blue in Munich said:



			No think about it.
		
Click to expand...

But you can see it too now can’t you, no fibbing now 😂


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 16, 2022)

PhilTheFragger said:



			But you can see it too now can’t you, no fibbing now 😂
		
Click to expand...

As I haven't ever watched Vic Reeves I can honestly say no I can't see it, your Worship.  Scout's honour.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Oct 16, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			As I haven't ever watched Vic Reeves I can honestly say no I can't see it, your Worship.  Scout's honour. 

Click to expand...

Explains a lot 😂😂


----------



## Voyager EMH (Oct 16, 2022)

You wouldn't let it lie!: Image (tumblr.com)


----------

